# Finally rode a TCR Advanced today...



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Boy that thing is STIFF! It has amazing acceleration, but the ride isn't as smooth as the regular TCR. Handling is the same. I'm not too fond of the graphics though. The one I rode was the silver paint scheme. But, looks aside, awesome riding bike.

As a side note, everyone seems to be having trouble getting their hands on carbon giants. If you're in Socal, check out Jones Bicycles in San Marino, CA. Their phone is 626-793-4227. They had a bunch of TCRs and OCRs in stock when I was there today. Ask for Benson, he's the one in the know over there.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

pavedroad said:


> Boy that thing is STIFF! It has amazing acceleration, but the ride isn't as smooth as the regular TCR. Handling is the same. I'm not too fond of the graphics though. The one I rode was the silver paint scheme. But, looks aside, awesome riding bike.
> 
> As a side note, everyone seems to be having trouble getting their hands on carbon giants. If you're in Socal, check out Jones Bicycles in San Marino, CA. Their phone is 626-793-4227. They had a bunch of TCRs and OCRs in stock when I was there today. Ask for Benson, he's the one in the know over there.


Dude a SILVER advanced! Awesome. Don't suppose you happen to know how much a frame set is.

When you compare the handling of the advanced to the TCR do you mean an 05 TCR or and older 04 or 03? 05 TCR has longer stays than the Advanced. If I had known there was a silver advanced I think I would have bought that instead of the TCR...but at the time all I had heard of was the T-Mobile one. Not crazy about the whole eighties pink theme.

A


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*2005 Advanced colours*



AndrewL said:


> Dude a SILVER advanced! Awesome. Don't suppose you happen to know how much a frame set is.
> When you compare the handling of the advanced to the TCR do you mean an 05 TCR or and older 04 or 03? 05 TCR has longer stays than the Advanced. If I had known there was a silver advanced I think I would have bought that instead of the TCR...but at the time all I had heard of was the T-Mobile one. Not crazy about the whole eighties pink theme.


UK Version (Black)
US Version (Silver/Black)


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

chorus88 said:


> UK Version (Black)
> US Version (Silver/Black)


Is the silver/black version available in the U.S in addition to the pink T-Mobile scheme ?The silver/black (with a hint of blue) colour scheme is used on the Australian market TCR 0 Composities. The only TCR Advanced we get here in Australia is the Pink T -Mobile version. It gets so damn confusing! Check it out:


----------

